# Beia's growing fast!



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I wish they stayed puppies forever...Only without the constant potty training.





































Some of Bruno














































I never keep my bed covered when they're on it...Beia tends to have accidents. I can't even count how many times I've had to wash my comforters.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes looking so pretty


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm trying to decide if she's a mix of not..Her muzzle is a little longer then Bruno's.
What do you think?


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

SHE IS ADORABLE!!! Yes I know the whole "puppy" thing. Then I relized "Maybe I should just get a little frenchie or sumtin because I keep ending up wanting "puppies"" They grow  for every pic I have of each of them as pups I wish I had 10 more! Take pics, loads and loads of pics


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is super cute. I know I love the smell of puppy breath and how cute they are but there is nothing like a grown dog that you can take any place and do anything with. Take lots of pictures and enjoy each stage of her life.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww great pics, I heart Bruno, that face, omg, and Beia, I love her coloring and she is growing up quite fast, love the puppy stage. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

truepits92 said:


> SHE IS ADORABLE!!! Yes I know the whole "puppy" thing. Then I relized "Maybe I should just get a little frenchie or sumtin because I keep ending up wanting "puppies"" They grow  for every pic I have of each of them as pups I wish I had 10 more! Take pics, loads and loads of pics


OMG i want a frechie soooo bad, a little cream female

katie she is such a cutie, trust me i know all about the potty training


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

omg she's getting so big  she's a lil cutie


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics! She is getting very big. She used to be so tiny.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments. :3 I think Bruno and Beia will be some mighty fine dogs.
Can't wait to get Beia her CGC!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nose length varies. Some have longer and some have shorter.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Katie, she is just absolutely adorable! I can't believe how much she's grown in such a short time! You're doing great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Beia is GORGEOUS!! That is one beautiful pup!! Bruno reminds me of my Gabe..lol

Love all the pictures!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I really want to get them both into some kind of sport. I'm thinking Agility for beia and maybe Spring poll for Bruno.
I just need the money,and the will to actually get my act together and start training them for that stuff. LOL~


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Ah ok. (Bout the snout thing) I thought so,but I wasn't sure.
Still trying to guesstimate how big she's gonna get.
Bigger or smaller then Bruno........I'm hoping smaller. LOL~


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

I need some more beia time... Bring her to me now!!! Lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> I need some more beia time... Bring her to me now!!! Lol


LOL. Come get her.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

She looks good...the muzzle is not a good way to determine breeds...because it vary's quite a bit in these dogs...I like it...looks good...


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

She is just soo adorable!! I want her! lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks LS.
I didn;t think so either,but I keep getting the, Are you sure she's pit, look at her muzzle...So i was just confused for a minute there.
I'm pretty sure she's pitty. LOL~ She's got the attitude of one anyway.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

DeeboLove said:


> She is just soo adorable!! I want her! lol


You may have her,whenever she pees on my bed. LOL~


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

lol i'm with everyone else. she's cute and i would like her to be mailed to me for xmas. thank you very much.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Overnight shipping or Media mail?
Air holes or none?


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

overnight w/ air holes. if the box is big enough send bruno too. i'm sure bella will have a blast with both of them. lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Bruno's a bit heavy,I'll have to ask you to pay the shipping.


----------

